# Did the Holocaust actually happen?



## Humanity (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 29, 2015)

And I have already cast my 'vote'


----------



## Lipush (Jan 30, 2015)

Thread moved to the conspiracy theories section once Penelope hops on board in 3...2...1...


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...




Sure, assholes will still deny that shit


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2015)

After all the evidence..when someone has to ask, something is wrong with that person.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> After all the evidence..when someone has to ask, something is wrong with that person.




Yeah, ther'e the same people who would like to do it all over again


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> After all the evidence..when someone has to ask, something is wrong with that person.



There's plenty of people here who still deny it happened... I'm not one of them!


----------



## Politico (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...


Can you add a you are a moron troll option?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2015)

Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of bright it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.


I expected a demented answer from you.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of bright it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.



Wow.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Politico said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...
> ...


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of bright it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.



How would YOU describe the holocaust then Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2015)

I would probably start with Theodor Herzl's and what his final solution for the Jewish problem was, back in middle 1800's, the solution seemed to already be a "Jewish State". Read the other side of the story, one not wrote by Jews or Jewish books or movies, or the holocaust. Then form your own opinion. Many Jews died during WWII, esp. the Polish Jews, the wealthy ones in Germany got out in time.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of bright it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.





Penelope said:


> I would probably start with Theodor Herzl's and what his final solution for the Jewish problem was, back in middle 1800's, the solution seemed to already be a "Jewish State". Read the other side of the story, one not wrote by Jews or Jewish books or movies, or the holocaust. Then form your own opinion. Many Jews died during WWII, esp. the Polish Jews, the wealthy ones in Germany got out in time.



Did I miss something?

Penelope...

Holocaust - Yes or No?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

There is a huge difference between the official Holocaust story and what actually happened.   .....


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> There is a huge difference between the official Holocaust story and what actually happened.   .....


Care to elaborate?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.




It was described the same way by other holocaust survivors too. This was not just about Jews but anyone else who did not go along with their program.
They were all consistent with what happened to them in the concentration camps.
You trying to make the Jews liars is not true.
It happened exactly the way the Jews described it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.
> ...


And the Jews described it exactly like the SS described it.

Google Einsatzgruppen and just read the official SS records.

When it became apparent the Einsatzgruppen could not carry out the task manually, the industrialized death camps followed.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

With the number of members suggesting that there are different 'stories' of the holocaust I am surprised that there are not an No's in the poll...

Perhaps a fear of ridicule? 

Perhaps a lack of belief in their own thoughts?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> With the number of members suggesting that there are different 'stories' of the holocaust I am surprised that there are not an No's in the poll...
> 
> Perhaps a fear of ridicule?
> 
> Perhaps a lack of belief in their own thoughts?



What number of different stories?
I see only two who are believing the lies being spread about it, the rest are all consistent so far.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > With the number of members suggesting that there are different 'stories' of the holocaust I am surprised that there are not an No's in the poll...
> ...



Well, yes, there are two who seem to have 'other stories'... I'm sure there will be more!

Will we ever find out what their 'alternative stories' are?

Will they just choose to waffle on about nothing in particular?

Who knows!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of bright it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.
> ...



Give me your definition of the 'holocaust' and I'll vote.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Want me to give you $100 too?

If you don't have the mind to vote then don't, I give a shit...

However, you have already 'voted' with your words... So, go ahead hit the No button!


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.


 What??!!
Germany was lucky to have survived at all.they got not nearly enough for what that country did.
The shit when down just as described by the victims.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.
> ...


The perps kept the statistics.

It's all well documented.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2015)

The evil doers' own documents condemn them and their actions.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The evil doers' own documents condemn them and their actions.



And their recorded voices at the trial.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yep I'm sure it is. They cover their tracks well.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I'm looking forward to hearing how it didn't even happen at all.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah but the Jews made them do it.   According to the haters.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > chikenwing said:
> ...



There are no tracks to cover.
The only tracks they tried to cover was the burning of their documents. They just could not burn them all because there was to many.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Yeah but the Jews made them do it.   According to the haters.


I am open to the argument that elitist, "Progressive" Jews, in a manner similar to the Left today when it taunts traditional American values, contributed to the hate.

Cabaret come to mind, the last scene.


----------



## fanger (Jan 30, 2015)

The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Did the _Holocaust_ actually happen?

Yes.

Did the Palestinian '_Nakba_' actually happen?

No.

It is merely a smokescreen label used by embarrassed Arabs, to refer to _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_.

"_He who pisses his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping Sunni Stalker Troll away from a Holocaust thread is like trying to keep a moth from a light.
> ...



Did you vote yet Sunni Man?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope you are trying to cover your tracks as if you are objective and open minded.  You are a homer for the anti-Jewish jihadist-fascist way.  That means you are an enemy of mankind.

The 1948 Arab skedaddle happened because the Arabs weren't able to hold their own with Jews although with the odds 7:1 in their favor. 

They, thus, will stay in desert for the rest of our lifetimes and beyond.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”





fanger said:


> The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”



Which is correct.... There were about 1,500,000 people murdered at auschwitz.

But remember there were at least 7 other death camps where murders took place!


----------



## toastman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping Sunni Stalker Troll away from a Holocaust thread is like trying to keep a moth from a light.
> ...


When have you ever spoken the truth about the Holocaust?

Your last comment that I remember about it was something along the lines of "The Jews should have been grateful to the Nazis who gave them free room and board, jobs and food"

You don't post truth, you post lies that coincide with your religion.


----------



## fanger (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”
> ...


For 45 years the claim that 4 million people died there was never challenged


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”



All that proves is a bunch of city officials who believe the lies about the numbers being less and it is not accurate.
The numbers are well documented.
The methodologies of Holocaust deniers are based on a predetermined conclusion that ignores extensive historical evidence to the contrary, including the ones who changed the numbers on that plaque.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”
> ...


Plus, Einsatzgruppen before the industrialization of the killing, and, the deliberate starvation in the ghettos and various spontaneous actions by various ethnic groups free to act under the Nazis, especially Ukranians.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Not quite sure what point you are trying to prove?

So, you are a "No" then? The holocaust never happened?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

Humanity said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > The plaques indicating that "4 million people" were killed at Auschwitz were removed in 1990. They were replaced with plaques stating the more accurate figure of “one and a half million.”
> ...



The Germans had about 457 camp complexes.in Poland.
They had 6 extermination Camps and 3 Concentration Camps. 5 million Polish citizens went through them
The original plaque was correct because it did not say Auschwitz.
It said died here. Meaning in Poland.
4 Million people died in Poland.
One and a half million were killed at Auschwitz and Birkenau.
This is just Poland alone without all of the others.
They had about 20,000 camps all across the land that they took from European Countries.
They killed 11 Million people and 6 Million were Jews.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> All that proves is a bunch of city officials who believe the lies about the numbers being less and it is not accurate.
> The numbers are well documented.
> The methodologies of Holocaust deniers are based on a predetermined conclusion that ignores extensive historical evidence to the contrary, including the ones who changed the numbers on that plaque.


It was the Polish government which downgraded the numbers based on further historical research.

And the country of Poland has very strict laws for anyone who publicly denies the so called Holocaust.   ......


----------



## fanger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Daniyel (Jan 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Its more likely to be spelling mistake, 'four' instead of 'for' which also makes more sense why its been replaced..but of course toucan dig conspiracy plots ..welcome to the new Jews-Oppressing team thou.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is a pretty good read on The Liberation of Auschwitz
My thought is that the truth does not need any laws protecting it from being questioned.
When laws are made that prohibit the questioning of the official story, it is time to question the official story.
Western Spring The Liberation of Auschwitz


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Since you are living in Spain now, Jos, instead of Iran, it would be a hop, skip and a jump to visit Germany and sit down with the award-winning German historian Wolfgang Benz who said that 6,000,000 plus Jews had died in the Holocaust.  Who even knows how many more did die since graves keep being found.  As we can see, the anti-Semites like Jos want to make a joke out of this horrendous event.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Here is a pretty good read on The Liberation of Auschwitz
> My thought is that the truth does not need any laws protecting it from being questioned.
> When laws are made that prohibit the questioning of the official story, it is time to question the official story.
> Western Spring The Liberation of Auschwitz


Aah, the guy also known as Papa Luigi who would have made an excellent aide to David Irving, or if he had been alive sooner, a great concentration camp guard.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 30, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Thread moved to the conspiracy theories section once Penelope hops on board in 3...2...1...



You were off by two posts.  It took her five.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> The depths and deviousness of your hate and your devious methods of trolling know no bounds, do they?


There is no need for finger pointing and name calling.

If you insist on believing in the holocaust myth that's your prerogative

I just choose not to.   .....    

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > The depths and deviousness of your hate and your devious methods of trolling know no bounds, do they?
> ...


That's OK.

We don't believe in the Nakba, either.

Win-win.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

American children at a very young ago are taught to believe in the Tooth Fairy and Santa Claus.

Juden children are taught to believe in the Holocaust.

The difference is that American children as they get older figure out that Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy are just fantasy stories.

Whereas, juden children grow up and keep believing in the Holocaust myth for the rest of their lives. 

Go figure.......   

.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > That's OK.
> ...


I doubt if anyone rational and who is not an anti-Semite cares what a convert to Islam like you may think.  What you are actually doing on these forums is a very good job of showing us why many converts turn to terrorism.  They believe all the nonsense that their Imam at some radical mosque tells them. If the Imam says the Holocaust was a hoax, the converts like Sunni Man respond:  Whatever you say, boss.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2015)

What is it with Jew haters that they ask this perennial  question.  It's not worth bothering to answer, really.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> American children at a very young ago are taught to believe in the Tooth Fairy and Santa Claus.
> 
> Juden children are taught to believe in the Holocaust.
> 
> ...


A myth with evidence, how impressive...


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> American children at a very young ago are taught to believe in the Tooth Fairy and Santa Claus.
> 
> Juden children are taught to believe in the Holocaust.
> 
> ...


And Allah  is just as real as Santa Claus and the tooth fairy. And Muslims don't  question fantasies, they drink  deep of the same Kool-Aid every other religion does. And they  use it as a tool to slaughter innocent people, man this is disgusting.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> What you are actually doing on these forums is a very good job of showing us why many converts turn to terrorism.  They believe all the nonsense that their Imam at some radical mosque tells them. If the Imam says the Holocaust was a hoax, the converts like Sunni Man respond:  Whatever you say, boss.


Over the years I have attended services at several mosques in various states due to traveling on business.

Not once have I ever heard the topic of the Holocaust mentioned by any Imam or visiting scholar.

The so called Holocaust isn't a topic that muslims discuss or are concerned about. That's because it was a western historical event which involved european nations in their war with each other.   .....     

.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2015)

I had a relative in the American Army  and he helped  liberate  one of those death camps in Germany.  It happened, Nazis tried to erase Jews off the face of the earth. Muslims want to  pretend that never happened, so that they can do the same to Israel.  Yeah, we notice, the world is watching.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.


OIC. So..no ovens, no starvation, no torture, no mass murdering? Cuz that's the way the Jews tell it..and I am inclined to believe them. Plenty of proof in pics, too.
And to be honest, I could give a rats ass about Nazi's and their woes. And, I believe most germans knew full and well what was going on while it was happening. How can a whole country NOT know about those death camps? And nobody. did. shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

Like all American school children. I was taught the story of how the Jews were burnt up in the crematoriums of the extermination camps in the Holocaust. And then in middle school forced to read fictional "The Story of Ann Frank".

I had aways been interested in researching all aspects of WWll because my father fought in Europe and my uncle fought in the Pacific. So I was always reading everything I could get my hands on about that war.

Then one day I decided to investigate the Holocaust and everything surrounding it. The more I researched the "official" Holocaust story. The more I discovered the Holocaust wasn't an open and shut case. I found there were many flaws and things that didn't add up.

Now I realize why so many countries in Europe have laws against questioning the so called Holocaust. They do not was the real truth of the so called Holocaust discovered.

The basic Holocaust narrative is a huge fraud based on half truths and blatant lies. All tied up and presented in a nice little package for the gullible to believe in.     ......


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2015)

Allah is less real that the holocaust. You understand the irony in that? If not, I am more than willing to hammer that into your  tiny pin head.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Like all American school children. I was taught the story of how the Jews were burnt up in the crematoriums of the extermination camps in the Holocaust. And then in middle school forced to read fictional "The Story of Ann Frank".
> 
> I had aways been interested in researching all aspects of WWll because my father fought in Europe and my uncle fought in the Pacific. So I was always reading everything I could get my hands on about that war.
> 
> ...



Wow give some examples please,  start with the blatant lies


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> I can only wish that you would be near a camp when the US decides to exterminate the likes of you.


Why do you express soo much hatred towards another human being.

All we are doing is just debating an alleged historical event. And I am just expressing an opinion.

I'm not wishing any harm to befall you.   .....   

.


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Over the years I have attended services at several mosques in various states due to traveling on business.
> 
> Not once have I ever heard the topic of the Holocaust mentioned by any Imam or visiting scholar.
> 
> ...



It never occurred to you that the moslems never mention the Holocaust because of their deep hatred for the Jews?  The same deep hatred you seem to have?  Just like the moslems these days deny that there was ever a Jewish Temple on the Temple Mount; or should I say, they just do not talk about it also?  Even though it is mentioned in your koran?


----------



## teddyearp (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Now I realize why so many countries in Europe have laws against questioning the so called Holocaust. They do not was the real truth of the so called Holocaust discovered.



Why not admit your hate?  There is overwhelming evidence that it happened.  But you decide to 'glom' onto the fact that some countries in Europe have "laws questioning the Holocaust" and decide that that is reason enough to say to yourself that it didn't happen.  I do not agree with a law that would imprison someone for denying the Holocaust, but I would not at all ever claim that the simple existence of such a law discredits the whole thing.

If you wish to make such a disclaimer on such fragile evidence, well, then we now know your heart. And it is very Black.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 30, 2015)

An alleged historical event? You understand what history IS, right? Collaborative facts, the truth. Allah is like the tooth fairy. Nobody has actually seen Allah, or Muhammad even. Lets say the  two issues are similar. Allah is a unproven, yet people commit horrendous acts  in the name of the name Allah the spaghetti monster from the purple beyond. But some people actually saw Jews being put into ovens, it's a no brainer. It happened.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years I have attended services at several mosques in various states due to traveling on business.
> ...


It's a shame that Sunni Man doesn't look for any of the survivors to ask them what went on.  There was once a poster who was in Auschwitz and saw the gas chambers in operation.  Needless to say, with his being such a Jew hater, he wouldn't go out of his way to find any.  He would rather go on and say it was all a hoax.

Holocaust survivor salutes US soldier who liberated him from Dachau concentration camp Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > That's OK.
> ...


Fair enough.

So long as you understand that we (_Christians, Jews, and the rest of us non-Muslims_) could not care less what *you* believe about the Holocaust.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Slavish minds end-up demonstrating slavish behaviors.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 30, 2015)

I am falsely accused of hate just because I don't believe in the official Holocaust story.

Many American's don't believe in the official government findings of the Kennedy assassination. Does that make them haters?

I believe that people should be able to discuss and debate historical events such as the alleged Holocaust without all of the hatred and childish name calling.    .....


----------



## Coyote (Jan 30, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Did the _Holocaust_ actually happen?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...



Nakba happened.

It just wasn't anywhere near the same scale as the Holocaust.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 30, 2015)

The only people who say it didn't happen are racist pieces of worthless shit


----------



## Coyote (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am falsely accused of hate just because I don't believe in the official Holocaust story.
> 
> Many American's don't believe in the official government findings of the Kennedy assassination. Does that make them haters?
> 
> *I believe that people should be able to discuss and debate historical events such as the alleged Holocaust without all of the hatred and childish name calling. *   .....



Exactly.  Though I disagree with "alleged"...it's just too well documented.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am falsely accused of hate just because I don't believe in the official Holocaust story.
> ...


My father was one of the liberators of Dachau. He wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I am falsely accused of hate just because I don't believe in the official Holocaust story.
> 
> Many American's don't believe in the official government findings of the Kennedy assassination. Does that make them haters?
> 
> I believe that people should be able to discuss and debate historical events such as the alleged Holocaust without all of the hatred and childish name calling.    .....




OK, still waiting for the blatant lies you were talking about. Care to share them?   maybe you can enlighten us all


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Its not a yes or no question, you should of asked did the holocaust as the way the Jews described it actually happen and then the answer is no. Please do your own research, to go around saying Nazis also is not appropriate, as there were many good men, most of them in the German army, ask yourself also why or what may of brought it on. Germany has paid dearly for WWII and over paid in my opinion, did those men in the German army have wife's and children , what happened to them when Berlin and most of Germany was bombed to death,  how many Jews who at that time were following the Germans, fleeing from the Russians, what fleeing from the Russian, yes read the history,  got killed from the bombs.


 You're sick.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Like all American school children. I was taught the story of how the Jews were burnt up in the crematoriums of the extermination camps in the Holocaust. And then in middle school forced to read fictional "The Story of Ann Frank".
> 
> I had aways been interested in researching all aspects of WWll because my father fought in Europe and my uncle fought in the Pacific. So I was always reading everything I could get my hands on about that war.
> 
> ...


Can't imagine what you read that would question the events of the Holocaust. They are well documented: the Nazis themselves took pictures, made films, and kept detailed records. Those who liberated the camps saw what was happening.  I've met people who were in concentration camps; I even dated a man who was born in one.  I've been to the Anne Frank house in Amsterdam and to Dachau.  There is no question in the mind of anyone who is intelligent and not an Anti-Semite that it happened. And it didn't just happen to Jews; it happened to Catholics, to homosexuals, to the handicapped, to communists, etc.  I suspect that if history said it happened to all the others and not to Jews, you'd believe that history. It's that it happened to Jews that you don't want to admit because you are an anti-Semite.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > The depths and deviousness of your hate and your devious methods of trolling know no bounds, do they?
> ...



Then why not vote "No" in the poll Sunni Man?


----------



## Humanity (Jan 31, 2015)

MaryL said:


> What is it with Jew haters that they ask this perennial  question.  It's not worth bothering to answer, really.



Well, I asked the question and I am NOT a Jew hater...

I asked the question based upon some responses in posts here that questioned the Holocaust and the validity of historical fact.

It's interesting to see in the poll that no one has voted "No" despite throwing out comment to suggest that they probably should vote "No"...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the _Holocaust_ actually happen?
> ...


OK.

Folks who deny the Nakba can ease-up, the very moment that Holocaust deniers do.

Reciprocity.


----------



## Humanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Two wrongs don't make a right...

Deniers of the Holocaust and Nakba are as bad as each other....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Like all American school children. I was taught the story of how the Jews were burnt up in the crematoriums of the extermination camps in the Holocaust. And then in middle school forced to read fictional "The Story of Ann Frank".
> 
> I had aways been interested in researching all aspects of WWll because my father fought in Europe and my uncle fought in the Pacific. So I was always reading everything I could get my hands on about that war.
> 
> ...



What makes you think that Ann Frank was not real?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Quid pro quo.

Want relief?

Concede the Holocaust.

No reciprocity?

No relief.

Besides...

It's not like we're talking about anything _near_ the same scale or severity...

Peeing your pants and running away and abandoning your homes, is not the same thing as getting herded into slave-camps and gas-chambers and execution pits.

It's like comparing the onset of a head-cold (Nakba) to end-stage bubonic plague (Holocaust)...

_Puh-leeeeeeeze_... let's get real here.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Like all American school children. I was taught the story of how the Jews were burnt up in the crematoriums of the extermination camps in the Holocaust. And then in middle school forced to read fictional "The Story of Ann Frank".
> ...


It's entirely possible that Sunni Man is a Western (US?) Christian, trolling as a Muslim, in order to make Muslims look bad.

( not that they need much help with that, nowadays )

My Spidey-Sense tells me that nobody behaves that badly online, while still wanting to portray his own religion in a positive light, to an audience primarily composed of those who do not share an Islamic heritage.

I could be very, very wrong, of course, but, my guess is, most online Muslim folk would look at his collection of posts, cringe, and PM the guy: "_Stay off our side. Please. You're killing us online._"


----------



## Humanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Never denied the Holocaust.

Comparing one atrocity with another and suggesting that one is worse than the other is pretty futile...

The suffering of human life is always an atrocity!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> What makes you think that Ann Frank was not real?


Parts of the diary were written in ink with a ball point pen. This type of pen wasn't invented until a few years after the so called diary was written.

The father was sued in court and lost concerning other issues of the authenticity of the diary.

Just google it and find out for yourself if your really interested in the truth.   .....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Well what gets me is when they deny that it happened and choose to believe the conspiracy lies. Just because people today can't accept how evil & sick that regime really was or are Jew haters or both.
Saying things like the evidence does not add up because the actual evidence has been bulldozed and have had new buildings built.
Not believing that they were gassed because some idiot did not get the test results from the gas that was used in the chambers. Not looking into real facts as to why he could not get those results after 60 years later.
Saying things like it's impossible to murder 11 million people and 6 million not being Jews. When there is overwhelming written documentation and films of it.
It means they think that the people lied at the Nuremberg trials and all of the films and documents are also lies.
Sunni saying that Ann Frank was fictional when we have pictures of her, her actually diary and her father talking about her on film.
I don't like people calling all of this evidence a lie just because they can't or won't accept it because they are so biased.
It demeans all of our soldiers who fought in WWII and they are also calling them liars because they are so anti war.
It's warped.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> My father was one of the liberators of Dachau. He wouldn't talk about it.


There is no doubt that there were work camps. And many people in them from over work and disease.

I just refute the idea that there were camps set up for mass extermination on an industrial scale. Which is today is referred to as the Holocaust.   ......


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sunni saying that Ann Frank was fictional when we have pictures of her, her actually diary and her father talking about her on film.


I never said that the poor girl never existed......of course she did.

But there is overwhelming evidence that her father produced a faked up diary in order make a lot of money.    ....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I agree that suffering of human life is always an atrocity.
The Holocaust was much worse.
To compare Nakba which was a catastrophe to the Holocaust which was horrific, warps peoples perception of the two incidents.
With Nakba the people got to choose their State lines. They had the chance to choose what the did or did not want.
Victims of the holocaust had no rights what so ever. There were herded like cattle into death camps.
The two are very different.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > My father was one of the liberators of Dachau. He wouldn't talk about it.
> ...


The Holocaust is more inclusive than just the death camps.

Of course you know that.

The big  misconception is the idea that Jews were thrown into ovens alive.

Where that came from, who knows?

The crematoria were for disposal of the gassed bodies.

It happened.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

No gassing of people took place.  

But that's the lie the holocaust myth is built on.   ......


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> No gassing of people took place.
> 
> But that's the lie the holocaust myth is built on.   ......


That is is bullshit.

The orders to Bayer for Zyklon B still exist.

It is  just as silly to say the gassing did not happen as it is to say a Palestinian genocide is occurring, given the Pals breed like rats.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 31, 2015)

Worth reading: The Leuchter Report book


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > My father was one of the liberators of Dachau. He wouldn't talk about it.
> ...


 
Then you are denying that our solders who actually witnessed & filmed the camps and mass graves are lying.
Look they were actually there and saw it and it was unbelievable to them with what they were seeing right before their very own eyes.
So of course people living today would have a hard time believing it today and can be easily persuaded with the conspiracy theories.
It's a to big type of thing to believe.
Yes they had extermination camps designed on an industrial scale for mass murders.
What part of they murdered as much Jews and undesirables as they could get there hands on are you refusing to get and understand?
There were a very sick, demented and evil regime.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 31, 2015)

1) I don't believe that *6 million* Jews were "gassed." I do believe that many Jews died during WWII
2) I do believe that non-Jews died in prison camps but have been forgotten.
3) I do believe that numerous, historical genocides have taken place throughout history that don't get 1/10000th as much media attention.
4) I do believe that modern Jews use the Holocaust story in a manipulative way.
5) I don't believe that all Germans are evil because of the Holocaust story.
6) I don't believe that all Jews are saints because of the Holocaust story.
7) I do believe that there are holes in the Holocaust story *if* the Leuchter Report is true and accurate.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> The orders to Bayer for Zyklon B still exist.


Zyklon B was a fumigant used in all of the work camps to delouse the inmates of lice.  

That it was used to gas people is just another absurd fantasy of the holohoax myth.   ......


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > The orders to Bayer for Zyklon B still exist.
> ...



I've heard that.  I would like to know the real truth someday.  We all know the Mainstream Media's version of events but when have we ever been able to trust anything they tell us?  Never.  So there's a truth hidden in all the hype somewhere.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jan 31, 2015)

I voted "no" in the OP.  Not because I don't believe that SOMETHING happened but because I don't believe that it happened in the manner that America's media handlers (brainwashing experts) have manipulated or exaggerated the story.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Then you are denying that our solders who actually witnessed & filmed the camps and mass graves are lying.


Please try and pay attention for once in your life.

Did our soldiers liberate work camps?.........Yes
Did they find mass graves of people?...........Yes
Did the inmates die of overwork and disease?.....Yes
Was there irrefutable evidence the inmates were gassed?.......No


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni saying that Ann Frank was fictional when we have pictures of her, her actually diary and her father talking about her on film.
> ...


 
That so called overwhelming evidence is assumptions and not facts.
So then you think the Meip Gies who found the diary is a liar?
The money he made went to keeping the house she was in and the museum.
Otto Frank had to be talked into publishing her diary from a friend. Otto did not want it published.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are denying that our solders who actually witnessed & filmed the camps and mass graves are lying.
> ...


 
Yes there was irrefutable evidence that they were gassed.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

What evidence?
Here
Is there any physical scientific proof that Jews were gassed to death in Nazi concentration camps - Quora
we have ample historical evidence from eye-witnesses - camp inmates, camp staff and Nazi officers - which clearly attests that this is precisely what happened to a vast number of the millions of people (Jewish, Roma, Slavic and others) who were murdered by the Nazis.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

Quite odd how the so called Holocaust is the only historical event that is considered 100% factual and no debate of any aspect of the official story is tolerated.

Even a person who believes in 99% of the official story is attacked and labeled anti-semitic. 

The Holocaust crowd demands total adherence to the party line with no exceptions.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

Nakba and Holocaust are the difference of kind not degree.

The evidence of the Holocaust and its immensity is incontrovertible.

Look at Sunni Man's opposition.  A reasonable and educated human being reading his remarks ends up in ridicule at his statements.  You would not permit him in your house, not socialize with him, not let your children socialize with his children.

Folks have the right to believe as they wish, and reasonable folks have the right to laugh at folks like Sunni Man and his beliefs.


----------



## fanger (Jan 31, 2015)

Any large prison camp has a crematorium to cremate dead people


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Folks have the right to believe as they wish, and reasonable folks have the right to laugh at folks like Sunni Man and his beliefs.


And everyone on the board laughs at Fake Jake.   .....    

.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nakba and Holocaust are the difference of kind not degree.
> 
> The evidence of the Holocaust and its immensity is incontrovertible.
> 
> ...



Yes the Nakba was not due to a World War where from 65 mil to 85 mil people died from all nationalities, Germans, Russian, French, British, Japanese, Indian, Polish, Arabs, Americans, and Jews, etc.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nakba and Holocaust are the difference of kind not degree.
> 
> The evidence of the Holocaust and its immensity is incontrovertible.
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself.
Just because Sunni believes in false information does not mean I would not like to have him in my home or not socialize with him.
I'm pretty sure that we could find some common ground in order to be friends.
I have quite a few friends who have opposite beliefs but we are still friends.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nakba and Holocaust are the difference of kind not degree.
> ...


 
65 to 85 million?
Try 50 to 70 Million which is the actual estimates.
The Soviet Union – with 25 million deaths, only about a third were combat related. China – between 15 and 22 million deaths. Poland – 6 million deaths including 3 million Jews, which are 20% of its prewar population. Germany – 4 million soldiers and 2 million civilians, mostly women. Japan -1.2 million battle deaths, 1.4 million soldiers listed as missing, almost 1 million civilians killed in the bombing in 1944 and 1945. Yugoslavia – over 1.7 million Greece – 500, 000. France – 600, 000 out of whom 200 000 soldiers and 400 000 civilians. Italy – 330, 000.
Hungary -147, 000. Bulgaria – 19, 000. Romania -73, 000. Great Britain – 324,000 out of whom 264,000 soldiers and 60,000 civilians in bombing raids. The United States – 292,000 soldiers. Netherlands- 200, 000 out of whom 10,000 soldiers and 190,000 civilians. Australia – 23,000 men in combat. Canada – 37,000 soldiers. India – 24,000 men in battle. New Zeland – 10,000. South Africa – 6,000.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Quite odd how the so called Holocaust is the only historical event that is considered 100% factual and no debate of any aspect of the official story is tolerated.
> 
> Even a person who believes in 99% of the official story is attacked and labeled anti-semitic.
> 
> The Holocaust crowd demands total adherence to the party line with no exceptions.   ......


 
It's because is was so well documented and the facts of evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Quite odd how the so called Holocaust is the only historical event that is considered 100% factual and no debate of any aspect of the official story is tolerated.
> ...



Not really.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Never said you did, personally.

That was mostly directed at our colleague Sunni and those who manifest the way he does.

Meanwhile, comparing the severity of the so-called Nakba and the Holocaust is *entirely* appropriate.

[ _It's like comparing the onset of a head-cold (Nakba) to end-stage bubonic plague (Holocaust)_... ]

_Especially_ when it effectively refutes the assertion of Palestinian sympathizers that the Nakba was just as bad as the Holocaust...


----------



## fanger (Jan 31, 2015)

It is safe to argue that neither the Holocaust Industry nor Israel have ever represented the real interests of the Judeocide victims, although they keep trying to create the impression that they do. This lie serves Israel in many ways. It guarantees today the support of most of the Jews, who feel that Israel might be their redemption in the hour of an eventual need, a kind of an insurance against possible dangers paid by the blood and suffering of the Palestinians. With the Holocaust Religion, its institutions and priests it is possible to block an all too strong critique against Israel and its crimes against the Palestinians. *Thus the Palestinians actually become indirectly victims of the Nazis and actually of the Judaeophobia.* The Holocaust Industry helps to finance the aggressions against them and the Holocaust Religion assists in creating a negative public opinion of them and block the critique against the Israeli crimes. Thus the Palestinians have to pay the price for German crimes and Western hypocrisy. The exposure of the Zionist abuse of Judeocide is therefore an important element in the efforts to reach a real and just peace in the Middle East.



- See more at: Holocaust Religion and Holocaust Industry in the Service of Israel stateofnature.org


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nakba and Holocaust are the difference of kind not degree.
> ...



I am speaking for myself, Peach.  Sunni Man has expressed beliefs that put him in common with the moral concepts of  Nazi officials and jihadist crazies, and I have no desire to be "friends" with them.

You are not understanding the difference between kind and degree.

Sunni Man's opinions generally on the Holocaust and human ideals are not mine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes, really.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

The Palestinians are the victims of their own stupid choices.  No one else is to blame.


----------



## fanger (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Palestinians are the victims of their own stupid choices.  No one else is to blame.


The Palestinians never _choose_ to let in all those Jewish Illegal immigrants


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Then you should have said I instead of You.
They are not mine either.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes really.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I disagree, I do not believe really much of their fabrication of their holocaust, and lucky in America I just get called an anti Semite and not put in prison. Rather like SA, the guy getting flagging for his beliefs. When its against the law to discuss even things about the holocaust and its illegal, then we know it has lots of fabrication to it.


----------



## Votto (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity said:


> I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...



Here is a better question for ya, what is your "Jewish solution"?

Where should they be moved?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians are the victims of their own stupid choices.  No one else is to blame.
> ...



That because they did not control the land, the British did who won it from the Turks.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2015)

Votto said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...
> ...



And by whom?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No, we don't know any such thing, because the amount of information available at our fingertips contradict your position completely.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You should visit the museum in Germany that has all of the German documents and films.
You should also watch the filmed documentation of the Nuremberg trials.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2015)

*Holocaust documentary shown in Iran for first time*

*UK-based satellite station broadcasts footage shot by Iranian crew at Auschwitz in program covering history leading up to Final Solution*


Read more: Holocaust documentary shown in Iran for first time | The Times of Israel Holocaust documentary shown in Iran for first time The Times of Israel


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Let her wallow in her delusions. And resist her attempts to drag some of us into them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

_However, *Iran’s current president, Hassan Rouhani, has publicly acknowledged the Holocaust*.

“Any crime that happens in history against humanity, including the crime the Nazis committed towards the Jews as well as non-Jews, was reprehensible and to be condemned,” Rouhani told CNN in September 2013._



Read more: Holocaust documentary shown in Iran for first time | The Times of Israel Holocaust documentary shown in Iran for first time The Times of Israel
Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...





Just fight it with facts.

Reciprocity.  

These are two different events you know.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with Jew haters that they ask this perennial  question.  It's not worth bothering to answer, really.
> ...



You are a Jew Hater because at some point you criticized Israel or supported Palestinian rights or refused to jump on the Hate-Muslim-Bandwagon.  According to some, that automatically enrolls you in the anti-semite club.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that Ann Frank was not real?
> ...



Anne Frank - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
_
Opponents of the diary continued to express the view that it was not written by a child, but was a hoax, with Otto Frank being accused of fraud.[85]


In 1959, Otto Frank took legal action in Lübeck against Lothar Stielau, a school teacher and former Hitler Youth member who published a school paper that described the diary as "a forgery." The complaint was extended to include Heinrich Buddegerg, who wrote a letter in support of Stielau, which was published in a Lübeck newspaper. The court examined the diary in 1960 and authenticated the handwriting as matching that in letters known to have been written by Anne Frank. They declared the diary to be genuine. Stielau recanted his earlier statement, and Otto Frank did not pursue the case any further.[83]


In 1976, Otto Frank took action against Heinz Roth of Frankfurt, who published pamphlets stating that the diary was "a forgery." The judge ruled that if Roth was to publish any further statements he would be subjected to a fine of 500,000 German marks and a six-month jail sentence. Roth appealed against the court's decision. He died in 1978, and after a year his appeal was rejected.[83]


Otto Frank mounted a lawsuit in 1976 against Ernst Römer, who distributed a pamphlet titled "The Diary of Anne Frank, Bestseller, A Lie". When a man named Edgar Geiss distributed the same pamphlet in the courtroom, he too was prosecuted. Römer was fined 1,500 Deutschmarks,[83] and Geiss was sentenced to six months imprisonment. The sentence of Geiss was reduced on appeal, and the case was eventually dropped following a subsequent appeal because the statutory limitation for libel had expired.[86]


With Otto Frank's death in 1980, the original diary, including letters and loose sheets, were willed to the Dutch Institute for War Documentation,[87] who commissioned a forensic study of the diary through the Netherlands Ministry of Justice in 1986. *They examined the handwriting against known examples and found that they matched. They determined that the paper, glue, and ink were readily available during the time the diary was said to have been written. They concluded that the diary is authentic, and their findings were published in what has become known as the "Critical Edition" of the diary.[88]*


On 23 March 1990, the Hamburg Regional Court confirmed the diary's authenticity.[64]


In 1991, Holocaust deniers Robert Faurisson and Siegfried Verbeke produced a booklet titled The Diary of Anne Frank: A Critical Approach. They claimed that Otto Frank wrote the diary. They made various assertions, such as that the diary contained several contradictions; that hiding in the Achterhuis would have been impossible; and that the prose style and handwriting were not those of a teenager.[89]


The Anne Frank House in Amsterdam and the Anne Frank Funds in Basel instigated a civil lawsuit in December 1993 to prohibit the further distribution of The Diary of Anne Frank: A Critical Approach in the Netherlands. On 9 December 1998, the Amsterdam District Court ruled in favour of the claimants, forbade any further denial of the authenticity of the diary and unsolicited distribution of publications to that effect, and imposed a penalty of 25,000 guilders per infringement.[90]_​


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I don't think Sunni is a fake Muslim.  I think he likes to get reactions....and it works.  Besides, given how Muslims are attacked here, why not?  It's very difficult to have a serious and respectful discussion.

It would be interesting to see how he votes....vote "no" and confirm you're a denier...vote "yes" and blow your persona


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> No gassing of people took place.
> 
> But that's the lie the holocaust myth is built on.   ......



There's pretty solid evidence that they did, starting with "mobile death squads".


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




They also conducted horrible and inhuman experiments on living adults and children, and documented that very very thoroughly.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



This isn't about what the media said.  Over 70 years now, the events of the Holocaust have been studied and researched by a wide variety of historians around the world.  The Germans were meticulous and obsessive record keepers.  It's probably one of the best documented atrocities in history.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 31, 2015)

Votto said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...
> ...



He didn't say anything about a "Jewish solution".  Where did you get that from?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Which is why he will abstain... no guts, no glory.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 31, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



From his own overactive mind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 31, 2015)

Examine the humiliation inflicted on the Arabs, not supposed crimes of the Jews, if you want a full, obvious explanation of the conflict.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that Ann Frank was not real?
> ...



Google for the truth....

"Anne wrote the body of her diary with a fountain pen - that is a pen that uses wet ink. The only significant traces of ball-point pen ink are confined to two loose scraps of paper put with the diary materials later (probably by Otto Frank). They are in a distinctly different hand from Anne's. When Otto Frank organized the books and papers after the war he numbered the pages partly in ball-point pen and partly in colored pencil."

HDOT Learning Tools Myth Fact Sheets Parts of Anne Frank s diary are written in ball point pen


----------



## Humanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> No gassing of people took place.
> 
> But that's the lie the holocaust myth is built on.   ......


----------



## Humanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Votto said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm intrigued to see what the results are on this...
> ...



Nah, I like my question...

Your question is YOURS not MINE...

I don't have a "Jewish solution", never said I did...

Neither did I say or even suggest they should be moved!


----------



## Humanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Oh...

I had better let my Jewish friends know that I won't be visiting this year for vacations because I hate them!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I've yet to see criticisms of Israel that are similar to criticisms of other countries. Such as internal domestic policies, municipal concerns, tax issues, housing, the poor, the homeless etc.

Seems the clueless only define Israel by the Palestinians.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 1, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No gassing of people took place.
> ...




Why even try to convince a delusional dork like him?


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 2, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Ask some Neo-Nazis, they deny that the holocaust happened. Of course they would because their forerunners made it happen. There must be some at Stormfront.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> No gassing of people took place.
> 
> But that's the lie the holocaust myth is built on.   ......


Have you been to any of the concentration camps and seen the gas chambers?  What do you think they were used for?  Have you seen the photos of pits full of dead bodies?  How do you think those people died and why where they being shoveled into huge pits?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni saying that Ann Frank was fictional when we have pictures of her, her actually diary and her father talking about her on film.
> ...


There is no such evidence.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think that Ann Frank was not real?
> ...


The truth?  That's hilarious. You are the one who is not interested in the truth.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 2, 2015)

DriftingSand said:


> I voted "no" in the OP.  Not because I don't believe that SOMETHING happened but because I don't believe that it happened in the manner that America's media handlers (brainwashing experts) have manipulated or exaggerated the story.


America's media handlers? The entire world, except some closed minded, fanatical Muslims and crazy neo-Nazis believe it.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 2, 2015)

*Arrest in the Czech Republic and dropping of the charges*





 Wikinews has related news:_*Wikinews Shorts: April 27, 2009*_
On April 24, 2009, Duke, who had arrived in the Czech Republic on invitation by a Czech neo-Nazi Group known as _Národní Odpor_ ("National Resistance") to deliver three lectures in Prague and Brno to promote the translation of his book _My Awakening_ into the Czech language.[157] He was arrested on suspicion of "denying or approving of the Nazi genocide and other Nazi crimes" and "promotion of movements seeking suppression of human rights," which are crimes in the Czech Republic punishable by up to three years' imprisonment. At the time of his arrest, Duke was reportedly guarded by members of the _Národní Odpor_.[158][159]

The Czech police accused Duke of promoting movements suppressing human rights.[160][161][162] The police released him early on April 25, 2009, on condition that he leave the country by midnight that same day.[163][164]

Duke's first lecture had been scheduled at Charles University in Prague, but it was canceled after university officials learned that neo-Nazis were planning to attend.[165] Some Czech politicians, including Interior Minister Ivan Langer and Human Rights and Minorities Minister Michael Kocáb, had previously expressed opposition to Duke's being allowed into the country.[158]

In September 2009, the office of the District Prosecutor for Prague dropped all charges, explaining that there was no evidence that David Duke had committed any crime.[166]

*Expulsion from Italy, 2013*
An Italian court ruled to expel Duke from Italy, reported Reuters in December 2013.[167] The 63-year-old Duke was living in a mountain village in Italy. Although Duke had been issued a visa to live in Malta and write,* Italian police later found that Switzerland had issued a residence ban against Duke throughout a group of 26 countries including Italy.* Duke's attorney said he had not decided, as of December 5, 2013 whether or not to appeal the decision.[167]

David Duke - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2015)

The Palestinian grand Mufti played a central role in plotting the pro-Nazi coup in Iraq.

The Mufti was personally responsible for the deaths of 20,000 European Jews murdered in the Nazi Holocaust. He organised the killing of 12,600 Bosnian Jews by Muslims, whom he recruited to the Waffen-SS Nazi-Bosnian division. He personally stopped 4,000 children, accompanied by 500 adults, from leaving Europe and had them sent to Auschwitz and gassed; he prevented another 2,000 Jews from leaving Romania and 1000 from leaving Hungary for Palestine: they too were sent to death camps.

Only three years after the end of WW ll, the members of the Arab League were bent on emulating the Nazis. They set about making the Arab Middle East _Judenrein._ They applied Nuremberg-style laws, criminalising Zionism, freezing Jewish bank accounts, instituting quotas, imposing restrictions on jobs and movement. The result was the mass exodus and spoliation of of a million Jews. Yet very few Arabs acknowledge they are to blame for the so-called Jewish _nakba_. Holocaust denial goes hand-in-hand with Jewish _nakba_ denial.

In 1945, the Mufti of Jerusalem should have been tried as a war criminal at Nuremberg. He was indicted, judged and convicted by Yugoslavia for crimes against humanity, arising from his pivotal role in the Handschar and Skandeberg SS divisions which deported Balkan Jews from Kosovo, Macedonia and Thrace. But the Allies shrank from offending the Arabs.


And there we have it: the Allies did not want to upset the Arabs.

Lots to read in here:

http://hurryupharry.org/2015/02/03/the-holocaust-was-an-arab-story-too/


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 8, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> *Arrest in the Czech Republic and dropping of the charges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europeans experienced the hell the Holocaust caused throughout the region. Probably most Europeans know people who lost relatives to the Holocaust or know people who were murdered in the Holocaust.  I am not European, but one of my best friends lost all her relatives--aunt, uncles, grandparents--to the Holocaust. Her father survived, but he was a teenager in a camp throughout this ordeal. Her mother survived, as a teenager by hiding during this period.  I dated a man who was born in a concentration camp.  Most Europeans have the same experience of knowing people who died during the Holocaust or who lost family members.  Most Europeans have seen the death camps.  They are disgusted by Holocaust deniers. They do not want an experience like the Holocaust repeated in Europe; that's why they do not suffer Holocaust deniers.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > *Arrest in the Czech Republic and dropping of the charges*
> ...



Where I live, there are still Holocaust survivors. Only recently, at a birthday party, I was sitting next to an old lady  who had survived Auschwitz. She was surrounded by her loving family - son and grandchildren. 

And there are others, one of them now over  a hundred, and still going strong.  So many stories to tell.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No gassing of people took place.
> ...



That Sunni person just likes to wind people up. Like so many of his ilk on the Internet, he has no clue, and gets his highs from negative attention. Provoking outrage would be the pinnacle of his aspirations.


----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 9, 2015)

A good movie to watch on DVD is The Pianist, which stars Adrien Brody in the true life story of pianist Wladyslaw Szpilman, a Polish Jew who survived living in that country during the Nazi occupation. The DVD contains supplementary material that clarifies the connection between actual historical events and what is depicted in the movie.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> The Palestinian grand Mufti played a central role in plotting the pro-Nazi coup in Iraq.
> 
> The Mufti was personally responsible for the deaths of 20,000 European Jews murdered in the Nazi Holocaust. He organised the killing of 12,600 Bosnian Jews by Muslims, whom he recruited to the Waffen-SS Nazi-Bosnian division. He personally stopped 4,000 children, accompanied by 500 adults, from leaving Europe and had them sent to Auschwitz and gassed; he prevented another 2,000 Jews from leaving Romania and 1000 from leaving Hungary for Palestine: they too were sent to death camps.
> 
> ...


In your tales of the Balkans Holocaust your lay the blame on the Mufti with no mention of the catholic archbishop of Zagreb stepinac and his henchman pavelic, who were responsible for the control of the muslim Bosnians,  along with the Roma, Jews etc a conservative 750,000 orthodox serbs were killed. You also failed to mention the forced conversions to Catholicism on the pain of death by fire or beheading......................why?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2015)

Freely still stalking me around the Internet.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Freely still stalking me around the Internet.


nah just pointing out your revisionism. So why did you highlight the small muslim contribution to the holocaust and leave out the rather major input by the catholic church?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2015)

Because I did,


----------



## I.P.Freely (Feb 10, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Because I did,


in this thread?


----------

